# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  James Watson in NYT: Aufruf für ein neues Jahrzehnt "War on Cancer"

## RuStra

Watson / Crick - die Entdecker der DNA-Doppelhelix.

Von den beiden stammt der Spruch aus 2002:
"Wir müssen den Krebs zuerst verstehen, bevor wir ihn heilen können."

Nun hat James Watson am 5.8. in der New York Times 
einen Artikel veröffentlicht, den man als Aufruf verstehen kann, endlich das Krebs-Problem zu lösen. 

"*Beating cancer now is a realistic ambition* because, at long last, we largely know its true genetic and chemical characteristics."

Interessant auch, dass er sich bezieht auf Warburg und darauf, dass sich 
hier was getan hat - da wird er sich wohl auf Coy und die Entdeckung des TKTL1 beziehen:

"Yet it wasn’t until a year ago that the meaning of Warburg’s discovery was revealed: *The metabolism of cancer cells*, and indeed of all proliferating cells, *is largely directed toward the synthesis of cellular building blocks from the breakdown products of glucose*." 

na , lest selbst

----------

